# Any ideas for free granite and marble chunks?



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

I work next to a kitchen counter top processing company and I glanced in their open dumpster one day. They throw out lots of different chunks of rock ranging from granite to marble. It seems like really high grade stuff that just got broken and a little dumpster diving could net some nice pieces.

Anyone think of some uses? I'm not sure if this sort of material is reactive to water and have no experience with it.

The chunks are usually quite large and well... counter top shaped. heh. So, it's usually got a very polished side and then broken edges.So I was thinking of taking a hammer to some of it and creating some formations for a future tank. I haven't done anything with it yet since my tank is packed already and it wouldn't fit the look.

Is there a market for this stuff? It seems a waste to just throw it out...

Would anyone be interested in me gathering some pieces and posting pics. Perhaps some of you might want it?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Man your killing me.
I just went to my LFS to get slate so my crays can hide.

I heard Granite is great.
Marble not too sure.

I would smash the pieces into sizes ranging from 6" to 1" square. Would be good for building caves.


----------



## OldMan (Sep 22, 2007)

The marble will be a calcareous rock and cause pH to rise in the tank. I'm not sure what granite is made of but you can test both rocks. Put a sample of tap water in a container and at the same time put tap water and a sample of your rock in another container. Go back after 3 or 4 days and test the control sample's pH and that of the samples with the rocks in them. If they did not all stay very close to each other, the rocks are affecting the pH. This is not a sure way to know the rocks are safe but at least you will know what they do to the pH.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Granite is completely inert and probably one of the best things you could put into a FW tank as far as non-reactive things go.

Marble is a different story, it is definitely not a good idea for FW, but a lot of reef keepers like it...

Easy to tell apart, granite = flecked and looks like it is made up of tiny bits of different materials with shiny flecks or clearish spots, marble = more uniform body color with definite veins running through.

One more note, you say it's a countertop factory, just be aware that about 90% of the granite countertops sold are treated with a proprietary sealer these days known as microban, it's great for a countertop because it penetrates deep into the stone and actually kills bacteria that end up on it, it could be a problem (like you know, everything in the tank dead...) if you put it into a tank. The sealants are advertised as a 20 year protectant...


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

that is a very good point. I was wondering what the coating would be. I guess I'll pass. thanks for the input.


----------



## An72 (Dec 13, 2010)

Granite is the most versatile stone to work with. Granite can be used anywhere indoors or outdoors. Marble can be used almost anywhere, but it has limitations. Marble weathers outdoors and it is more susceptible to dulling, scratching and staining.They are both stone, which makes them hard, heavy, expensive and time consuming to install. They are both natural products, which means there can be variations in color and pattern, and sometimes what you see in the display is not very close to what you actually get delivered. But granite is a much harder, stronger stone than marble. It resists impacts and scratches better. And it is resistant to acids like tomato juice, lemon juice or vinegar. Marble is simply calcium carbonate, just like chalk, but in a compressed and crystallized form. So acids can etch the surface permanently. Practical considerations aside, marble has a look that is possibly more elegant and luxurious. It has extremely fine crystals, which create a snowy or satiny look. And the colors and patterns can be quite dramatic. Granite tends to have larger crystals, perhaps the size of peas or rice grains. This creates a coarser, more sparkly look. So set aside your marble and work on your Granite improvement.


----------



## An72 (Dec 13, 2010)

As an addition, marble is extremely hygienic and pleasant to the eye. However, Marble countertops come with several drawbacks as well and you should consider the following aspects when wondering whether a marble countertop is what you are looking for or not. First, marble countertops are quite prone to being scratched easily and they are not as resistant and hard as granite countertops. This means that marble countertops are less durable when compared to granite countertops. Also, marble countertops do not react too well with a wide range of chemical cleaning agents that can easily damage its surface and texture.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

They'd be nice decor for a marine or cichlid tank I'd bet...


----------

